# Kegs - What Size and Why



## Jamo (20/1/14)

Hi all.

Just been looking at the Keg Bulk Buy that daveHQ is organising here. I'm still a bottler but hope one day to be a kegger.
What really caught my attention was how popular the 9.5 litre kegs are over the 19 litre kegs. Also, how much more popular the AEB ones are over the Keg King ones for the same size yet they are $45 more each.
So.......why is it that these smaller kegs are so popular? I had always envisioned that if and when I go to kegs they would be the 19 litre ones but now I'm wondering if there's actually a good reason to go for the smaller ones, or both.
I currently brew using a 40 litre urn BIAB so typically make 20 - 23 litre brews into the fermenter. Maybe this is influencing my leaning towards the 19 litres?

Anyway, I'd be interested to hear from others about their preferred keg sizes and why.

Jamo


----------



## OzPaleAle (20/1/14)

I would guess its because the smaller 9.5L kegs don't seem to come up second hand very often compared to the 19L ones so I'm guessing people are grabbing them while they can at a good price.
I use all 19L because it suits my batch sizes best, the smaller ones are a bit more portable but I don't have to much hassle dragging a 19L around.


----------



## contrarian (20/1/14)

I've got 19L kegs but would love a smaller keg for a portable set up, it's about the same size as a case and easier to cart around. Would also be good for specialty beers that would take a long time to drink 19L of!


----------



## angus_grant (20/1/14)

My kegerator fits to 2 * 19L cornies and I have squeezed in a 11L keg on the compressor hump to get three taps running. B)

I also have another 11L which I have to replace all the seals and that will be my portable keg. I might end up putting this at my father-in-laws with a soda-stream setup to have a supply of beer there as well.

And I'll add a +1 to contrarian's comment about specialty beers. Once I start brewing some big Belgians or higher ABV beers again, I will put them in the 11L keg and bottle the rest for ageing.


----------



## Jamo (20/1/14)

Thanks guys.
Specialty beers and portability makes sense.
Not having kegs I guess I haven't had to face these situations. Good info to take on board now as it might influence what I do later.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/1/14)

I'm up for one AEB as I'd like to try the best quality, although was super tempted to get 2x KK 9.5L for almost same price. However only having 4x 19L, one tap and a pluto, doubt i'd have two specialty beers going to need 2x 9.5L. Well at least thats the argument I had with myself.


----------



## DU99 (21/1/14)

9.5l are handy if your going to a mates or function or as someone said speciality brews.i am getting tempted to buy one 9.5l KK....small batch brews ideal


----------



## Yob (21/1/14)

They also make for great blend kegs, the bit left over from each brew makes a good top up, as I dont bottle except fro a few growlers it makes for little wastage


----------



## carniebrew (21/1/14)

I've been giving this a lot of thought lately, as I've just bought my first kegerator setup. I was tempted to get 1 or 2 small kegs, but figured in the end I'd likely bottle all my small batch brews, and keg the ones I want plenty of. I've only got three taps after all. If I had maybe 5+ taps, I'd run some from smaller kegs. Although I understand there's no issue putting say 8 litres of beer in a 19l corny anwyay, other than a bit of extra co2, no? 

The portability of a smaller keg would be the attraction for me, but I plan on brewing ~23l batches, so I'll have a few litres of each brew bottled anyway. And when it comes down to it, I don't imagine it'd be all that hard to move my entire 3-tap kegerator to a mate's place for a shin dig if needed? Bit different if you're running a big fridge or chest freezer setup.


----------



## thedragon (21/1/14)

I use the 9.5L kegs as I have limited space under my bench top to fit my keg fridge. Two little 9.5 L kegs fit my small 100L fridge perfectly. 

Given more space, I'd go for 19L for the sake of convenience.


----------



## Rambo (21/1/14)

Having two 9L kegs means I can fit the equivilent of an extra keg on the hump of my bar fridge kegerator, and have 4 different beers on tap. They are also great for taking to a mates place (just gotta work out how to carry it on my bike).


----------



## Tahoose (24/1/14)

My thoughts would be that if you had 4 x 9 ltr kegs compared to 2x 19ltr kegs you could essentially have 4 different beers on tap an the same time without the need for a 500ltr chesty or equivalent... 

Plus there is the portability ect...

Variety is the spice of life


----------



## Yob (24/1/14)

Rambo said:


> Having two 9L kegs means I can fit the equivilent of an extra keg on the hump of my bar fridge kegerator, and have 4 different beers on tap. They are also great for taking to a mates place (just gotta work out how to carry it on my bike).


I fit my little one into a small wheelie bin, the sort you can get for cheap at the reject shop, they fit quite neatly with a bag of ice and the pluto gun and line coiled up inside.... ala..





which then has insulation taped to it to help it keep cool (when filled with ice)

then that is ocky strapped to one of these...




I'd bet it wouldnt be too difficult to rig a bracket to tow it h34r:

>HERE< is the little beast in the lounge, dont think Ive uploaded a mobile version photo with it strapped on in


----------



## Rambo (24/1/14)

Hmmmm..... Just mocked up a version with some stuff I have around the house but was a bit too heavy. Thinking it will work with a lighter trolley though. Cheers Yob.


----------



## mckenry (24/1/14)

Jambo,
Some food for thought. 3 of the AEB 9.5L, wont fit in a KK type kegerator, all on the floor. You can balance them in a pyramid arrangement quite easily as the slots in the rubber allow gas/beer line to sit nicely and you can stack them one on top of the other if you really want.
I have 10 of these AEB 9.5L, but aso have more than that in 19L.
I do 50L batches so two 19s and a 9.5 each time.
If you have the room, go for the 19 cornys. I started off with 9.5's as I didnt have the room in the beginning.
Great for parties, camping, etc but not really worth going 9.5L as the main system if you have the room to do 19L kegs.
3 * 19L cornys fir in a KK kegerator, whereas 3 * 9.5L is a pain to fit in due to the diameter of the rubber feet.
Note I bought my 9.5L many years ago anf the foot diameter may have changed. I think someone said the measurements are in the BB thread.


----------



## Phoney (24/1/14)

Tahoose said:


> My thoughts would be that if you had 4 x 9 ltr kegs compared to 2x 19ltr kegs you could essentially have 4 different beers on tap an the same time without the need for a 500ltr chesty or equivalent...
> 
> Plus there is the portability ect...
> 
> Variety is the spice of life


500ltr?

I have 4 x 19L kegs on tap and only a 150L chesty.

9L kegs (besides taking to parties) are good for splitting batches of big and/or dark beers that you dont' drink too much of, and that benefit from aging. Put 9L on tap straight from the fermenter, and stick the other 9L away in the cupboard somewhere and forget about it for 6 - 12 months.


----------



## Phoney (24/1/14)

Yob said:


> I fit my little one into a small wheelie bin, the sort you can get for cheap at the reject shop, they fit quite neatly with a bag of ice and the pluto gun and line coiled up inside.... ala..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got one of those and found it a waste of money, the insulation in summer (when you most likely want to use it) is shit. ie: Fill it with ice in the morning, keep it in the shade, and it's all melted and going warm by the evening. I bit the bullet and got one of these. Fits a 9L keg in perfectly, and has a pocket for spare c02 cartridges, lasts a whole weekend.


----------



## fcmcg (24/1/14)

The other advantage of 9.5 litre kegs is you can fill two of them.. Put some oak chips in a hop bag in one of them and a ton of hops in a hop bag in the other ...two different beers from the same beer !
I currently have a Baltic porter with French oak that was soaked in bourbon , in one 9.5 ATM ...bottled the other half of the batch..best of both worlds !


----------

